# Stick in the Spokes



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

We have a reunion to go to the weekend of the 13-14 of October. I'm somewhat annoyed that we will be gone during such a busy time, so I need a new game plan and am looking for suggestions. 

Hubby wants to take some extra time for the trip, and I have to say, I want to too. Because it is in Mass. and I would love to go to Salem since we will be so close, and what better time than October! I love Boston and the entire area and am so excited about this! So I think we should go for a few days before the reunion rather than after.

My worry is getting my yard set up. I generally need the whole month because of our work schedules. My concern is the damage from the heat, weather and sun if I set up early. Yet I don't know how I will get it ready if I try and do it in just a week and a half. 

Help!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

As for going to mass and salem and such the way I hear you should have tickets for stuff by june. A couple that used to work with me went every year. 

Try to take an extra day or two off when you get back for set up. I am not comfortable leaving alot of stuff up for long so a few things go out and then everything gets setup that day and comes down that night. for me this is 4 days off. A day for prep and organization day for set up (day of) take down day to pack up and reorganize all the clearence stuff I just bought.
JM2C


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I don't know how you do it! It takes me all month. 

But I guess I can blame a lot of that on the fact that I make my props and have to put them together and then take them back apart. I use milk jugs and 2L soda bottles and garbage bags stuffed with pine needles to fill them out. And that also takes some time to cut open and tape down and tie/tape on.

I need to make everything small so that they can go into bins for storage. It really is a pain, but makes the most of the limited storage space I have.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That is alot of work everything I build is built with the idea that it has to be packed up and how that can best be done. dont get me wronge though I spend a day assembling testing repairing etc. I am also the guy that can get items that were purchased back in the box like they never came out.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Me too! That is too funny! I am one helluva packer.

Everything I do is also done with the knowledge of storage. It just seems to take me forever to put everything together. I need to come up with a better system, so I pay special attention to everyone's tips and tricks! Maybe we should start a thread for that, what do you think?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I think that would be a good idea! As for you and Slightlymad being able to get things back into their boxes....... Can I hire you 2? LOL


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

You could also get some of your props ready "in House" . Meaning, before you leave for your trip, have everything out of boxes (in the garage or house) ready to just be pulled outside when you get back. 

Have your dummys already stuffed as much as you can, Have your other props ready to go. That way, if you take a day or 2 off of work, you will have less work to do in the end. 

Remember: Halloween set up should not end up being a "drag" or something that takes you away from something else exciting you want to participate in. This year, you may just have to wrap your head around the fact that you will have to "tone down" your haunt for the sake of everything in general. That is okay. 

Enjoy your holiday, dont worry if everything is going to get done, cuz enough will to enjoy the day.

PS: I also would not put much up, if anything at all, before I go away, that is just asking for props to go missing. It will also bring light to the fact that you are away (and subsequently your home is empty), if your props get vandelized and no one fixes them in a timely manner.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I was thinking that if I had all of the pvc frames together, that would be a major help. That always takes a while. I'm thinking of staying with the pirate theme. So that would be nothing new to have to work out. Maybe just add some more to it.

Hellrazor, you have such nice grass! I am green with envy! We've been having a bad time growing grass. We had a bug service that killed off our lawn with some "new" stuff they tried at our house. I am having to upload pics one at a time, but here is what I have on photo bucket so far...
Pictures by Baricuda - Photobucket
If I ever get it finished...aargh...I will post a thread for it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the dreads idea!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

You mean on our son's mask?

That was fun to make, it is just a t-shirt. He is wearing it in the '06 pics, but there are better pics of it in the '04 yard.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It looks almost authentic from 10 feet away. (Which is where your camera was, no?)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats a good idea for a quick prop with those tomato cages..

my hubby knows>>> do not ask me to do anything during the week or so i'm setting up (or during football haha)
nice pics btw


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I love to make my little tomato cage creatures. I call them "my little guys" and usually have 4-5 of them. But my older cages are being held together with tape in some places. All the bending has popped the welds!
LOL
Still work!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Now hubby wants to tie our intended trip to Williamsburg, VA for their 400th anniversary with this trip. So I told him we would have to go the week before, not after! I am really excited about this trip, the north in indian summer, some of my favorite places, graveyard pic opportunities! I am going to take all of you guys' ideas and have lots of prep work done in September. The only thing that sucks is it is just so friggin' hot then! But it is hot in October too, so just have to keep that in mind!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> It looks almost authentic from 10 feet away. (Which is where your camera was, no?)


Yeah, around that, here are some close-ups.
Norman the Ripper picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
The mask is a tshirt, inspiration compliments of DD316! picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
Tied in back, covered by the dreadlocks, didn\'t notice in dark. picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
White tee died red and dreads notted then dreads made from a black tee added. \"the longer the better\" picture by Baricuda - Photobucket
Norman the Ripper after a fun night of ripping! picture by Baricuda - Photobucket

He loves that "mask" because it is comfortable and doesn't get too hot.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL We all have our favorite shirts!


----------

